

Why footballers are worth every penny - JacobAldridge
http://www.crunch.co.uk/blog/business-advice/2014/04/24/footballers-paid-average-wage/

======
mooism2
That's just bizarre.

If you pay the players that much less, then they'll play for clubs in other
leagues without pay caps. This will lead to less revenue to clubs (less money
from TV rights deals, less merchandising, etc).

If you brought this in across Europe, you'd have fewer professional players,
either because they went into a different sport, or a different profession
altogether.

But the article blithely assumes club revenues wouldn't be affected.

